# 23Krs For Sale



## gregdson (Nov 2, 2009)

2008 Outback Kargoroo by Keystone model 23KRS toy hauler. This camper is equipped with gas/electric hot water and refrigerator/freezer. It is in like new condition and has the following options: ducted remote control AC, propane furnace, cook top inside and out, oven, microwave, AM/FM/CD player with inside and outside speakers, awning, TV antenna with power booster, and a receiver hitch in the rear. Equalizer hitch and sway bars are included. It is priced well below NADA at $13,000 .00. You can reach us at 318-992-5957 please leave a message if no answer. You can also email us at [email protected] We can try to work out a plan for delivery. The trailer is located about 45 minutes north of Alexandria, Louisiana.


----------



## funtownrv (Feb 13, 2010)

gregdson said:


> 2008 Outback Kargoroo by Keystone model 23KRS toy hauler. This camper is equipped with gas/electric hot water and refrigerator/freezer. It is in like new condition and has the following options: ducted remote control AC, propane furnace, cook top inside and out, oven, microwave, AM/FM/CD player with inside and outside speakers, awning, TV antenna with power booster, and a receiver hitch in the rear. Equalizer hitch and sway bars are included. It is priced well below NADA at $13,000 .00. You can reach us at 318-992-5957 please leave a message if no answer. You can also email us at [email protected] We can try to work out a plan for delivery. The trailer is located about 45 minutes north of Alexandria, Louisiana.
> 
> View attachment 512
> 
> ...


Heads up folks....Ive looked this unit up and it is a SMOKIN DEAL...Retail is 16570...trade in is 13430 and with the hitch included this is a very good deal...!!!


----------



## gregdson (Nov 2, 2009)

Kid in college that is on the rodeo circuit. Mom and I need to sell the unit in order to help him out a little more. I've had some warranty work done on the inside slide rails and it looks just like new. If you would like some more pics, let me know and I'll post them as well. Everything looks and performs just like new. We have slept in in less than 20 nights. Original owner kept it 8 months before trading it in. Don't miss a good deal!


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

If you where not so far away, I would buy it for sure.
Gary


----------



## gregdson (Nov 2, 2009)

Heads up folks....Ive looked this unit up and it is a SMOKIN DEAL...Retail is 16570...trade in is 13430 and with the hitch included this is a very good deal...!!!
[/quote]

Spread the word funtimerv, if you know someone looking, this is a great deal on a perfect trailer.


----------



## MtnBikrTN (Mar 23, 2009)

gregdson said:


> Kid in college that is on the rodeo circuit. Mom and I need to sell the unit in order to help him out a little more. I've had some warranty work done on the inside slide rails and it looks just like new. If you would like some more pics, let me know and I'll post them as well. Everything looks and performs just like new. We have slept in in less than 20 nights. Original owner kept it 8 months before trading it in. Don't miss a good deal!


Well it's bulls and blood
It's dust and mud
It's the roar of a Sunday crowd
It's the white in his knuckles
The gold in the buckle
He'll win the next go 'round
It's boots and chaps
It's cowboy hats
It's spurs and latigo
It's the ropes and the reins
And the joy and the pain
And they call the thing rodeo


----------



## gregdson (Nov 2, 2009)

MtnBikrTN said:


> Kid in college that is on the rodeo circuit. Mom and I need to sell the unit in order to help him out a little more. I've had some warranty work done on the inside slide rails and it looks just like new. If you would like some more pics, let me know and I'll post them as well. Everything looks and performs just like new. We have slept in in less than 20 nights. Original owner kept it 8 months before trading it in. Don't miss a good deal!


Well it's bulls and blood
It's dust and mud
It's the roar of a Sunday crowd
It's the white in his knuckles
The gold in the buckle
He'll win the next go 'round
It's boots and chaps
It's cowboy hats
It's spurs and latigo
It's the ropes and the reins
And the joy and the pain
And they call the thing rodeo
[/quote]

Just spin to win. Sitting high in the standing in the Ozark Region of the college rodeo circuit. Hoping to make Casper in June. Team roping is his game.


----------



## gregdson (Nov 2, 2009)

Sold the unit March 20 to Jim from Tampa.

Thanks,


----------

